# Favorite Deer Hunting Photos



## Firefighter (Feb 14, 2007)

Let's see some of your favorite deer hunting photos. 

I have become fond of candid shots myself.

This one was one midday on a firearm opener a few years ago. Buddy (flockshot) and I had collectively passed about a dozen does without seeing a buck. About noon we agreed to fire away. This picture was taken at 1, and the varmints ate good on gut piles there for a few days 

(Yes, they're tagged).

What are some of your favorite pictures?


----------



## Firefighter (Feb 14, 2007)

A few more:


----------



## crossneyes (Sep 26, 2005)




----------



## Liver and Onions (Nov 24, 2000)

From '06 & '98. Around noon on Nov. 16. Family farm bucks.



















L & O


----------



## Tryin2 (Oct 4, 2012)

I don't take many photos while hunting especially selfie but snapped this last Sunday ....me and my good buddy paddling to the back side of some state land. Sorry y'all had to see our ugly mugs lol. Was an awesome hunt even though we didn't shoot anything...found tons of beaver and rat sign on the way back the plan is to do some combo hunt and trap line trips should be a blast


----------



## skipper34 (Oct 13, 2005)

My ancestors hunting camp in the U.P. back in the day.


----------



## uofmball1 (Oct 31, 2005)




----------



## laterilus (Mar 18, 2006)

Opening day firearm 2 years ago.


----------



## protectionisamust (Nov 9, 2010)




----------



## protectionisamust (Nov 9, 2010)

Day dreaming


----------



## WMU05 (Oct 16, 2004)

Not a great photo, but only day my dad and I have ever doubled up.








Me and little me. 








A couple IL public land bow kills.


----------



## FISHMANMARK (Jun 11, 2007)

First gut job... getting lessons from Hubbhunter and Smith34.


----------



## Wild Thing (Mar 19, 2010)




----------



## Forest Meister (Mar 7, 2010)

After I took the feeder off my blind in the afternoon of the last day of hunting he would not take no for an answer and kept coming inside for grub. FM


----------



## mustang72 (Feb 13, 2005)

Forest Meister said:


> View attachment 339965
> 
> After I took the feeder off my blind in the afternoon of the last day of hunting he would not take no for an answer and kept coming inside for grub. FM


bird feeder by blind? To get deer use to movement?


----------



## Liver and Onions (Nov 24, 2000)

wildthing said:


> View attachment 339959


Is this that photo from the Lake Michigan island ? When everyone has a story to tell, how do you ever get to hear them all ?

L & O


----------



## IceBear55 (Jan 15, 2018)

My brother and I doubling down on this day a few years ago...


----------



## Wild Thing (Mar 19, 2010)

Liver and Onions said:


> Is this that photo from the Lake Michigan island ? When everyone has a story to tell, how do you ever get to hear them all ?
> 
> L & O


Yup - I'd like to tell you that the photo was from my camp (and we did have a great year in 2010), but truthfully....it was a little SE of here...a Delta County camp in Lake Michigan.


----------



## mustang72 (Feb 13, 2005)

0365




__
mustang72


__
Sep 25, 2011


----------



## Forest Meister (Mar 7, 2010)

mustang72 said:


> bird feeder by blind? To get deer use to movement?


I hang the homemade feeder on my blind for its entertainment value. Chickadees seem to find it within hours of being put up a couple days before season. Almost always have so many of them coming and going that its impossible to keep count. Add in a nuthatch or three, a couple downy woodpeckers, a flock of finches on a semiregular basis and an occasional gray jay, cardinal, or red bellied woodpecker and I never get bored. I shoo away the blue jays and squirrels when I am in the blind but after I leave, who knows. 

Never gave a thought to the movement thing when I started putting up the feeder a couple decades or so back but quickly found out the deer don't give a rats behind about the commotion at my blind and seem to ignore all the movement. The down side of the feeder is that about five years ago while sighting on a decent buck a chickadee landed on the barrel of my gun and the little &^%$#@+ did not want to move. FM


----------



## murphs law (Mar 3, 2009)




----------



## 65650 (Aug 16, 2011)




----------



## 65650 (Aug 16, 2011)




----------



## Jeff_V (Aug 29, 2018)




----------



## IronMike (Nov 12, 2004)

Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## jimbobway (Mar 19, 2002)




----------



## GrizzlyHunter (Jun 17, 2005)

Here's one of mine. It was taken the first year that both of my boys were old enough to go to Deer Camp.


----------



## hear fishie fishie (Feb 26, 2015)

My pet squirrel.







him inside the blind. Small sunflower seed in the coffee container for birds.







place the seeds on the window sill for birds . They fly in and out and around the blind. Allows me more freedom to move around in the blind.
Hes very tame. Had three of them visiting the blind by end of season.
Told guys at camp that they spread scent from the blind so the bucks come to me. Just spray a little "buck bomb" on the tail and feet. Squirrel does the rest and hottest scent leads to the blind.
Hoping hes back this year.
Hear Fishie Fishie


----------



## GrizzlyHunter (Jun 17, 2005)

Here's another one of my absolute favorite hunting pics. Its of my boys when they were 6 & 4 years old back in 2002. What fun ages. It was taken right after I returned from Deer Camp.


----------



## JBooth (Sep 21, 2009)

hear fishie fishie said:


> My pet squirrel.
> View attachment 340081
> him inside the blind. Small sunflower seed in the coffee container for birds.
> View attachment 340093
> ...


hilarious. would love to see a spiker chasing a squirrel around like " just hold still for a minute"


----------



## Liver and Onions (Nov 24, 2000)

IronMike said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


Hmmmm. Washing the Butt-Out in the dishwasher with plates & silverware.
Not the way I do it.
lol

L & O


----------



## schopie4 (Oct 14, 2004)

Liver and Onions said:


> Hmmmm. Washing the Butt-Out in the dishwasher with plates & silverware.
> Not the way I do it.
> lol
> 
> L & O


----------



## pikeman1 (Jan 15, 2009)

Bow hunting this year.


----------



## bradb460 (Nov 15, 2012)

Firefighter said:


> Let's see some of your favorite deer hunting photos.
> 
> I have become fond of candid shots myself.
> 
> ...


Looks like a crime scene. Lol.


----------



## beetlebomb (Feb 5, 2014)




----------



## caj33 (Jul 4, 2009)




----------



## caj33 (Jul 4, 2009)

Daughter's first deer! Definitely one of the best moments!


----------



## Maple_Ridge (Mar 1, 2013)

IMG_20151120_081614873_HDR




__
Maple_Ridge


__
Dec 29, 2017








Me and my 92 year old neighbor going hunting about 15 years ago. He lived to be 102.





  








IMG_20151120_081505282




__
Maple_Ridge


__
Dec 30, 2017








Same neighbor back in the day with a .300 savage.


----------



## Scottygvsu (Apr 19, 2003)

The kids, nephew and stepdaughter, riding in the back of the RTV with their opening morning bucks


----------



## Flight of the arrow (Feb 11, 2008)

My 2 hunting buddies, taken this year up in Glennie!
Flight


----------



## GrizzlyHunter (Jun 17, 2005)

Hubb,

Nice pics! That's what it's all about...spending time with the young one, your friends, and the older ones too. That's way more important to me than tagging out. And a deer hanging at camp always seems to make things more festive no matter who shot it.


----------



## Wild Thing (Mar 19, 2010)

Not good photos here (a picture of a picture) but had to post pics of memorable hunts. In 1988 we floated a river on a muzzle loader hunt when the temp was 18 below zero! Our thinking was that the air temp coming off the water would be warmer than the air temp in the woods. Shot this deer 20 minutes into the float - he just stood there on the bank of the river watching us float by. About the time we beached the canoe he got up and ran. We only had 1 ramrod between us and my buddy broke it off in his haste to reload. We chased the deer down the river for the rest of the day and although we jumped him several times we never had a good shot at him - especially when we knew we couldn't reload if we missed.

He finally crossed the river on us and we had to walk back 2 miles to get the canoe and then float down to where he crossed the river and got on his track again. It finally got dark on us and we knew it wouldn't be safe to float another 5 1/2 miles in the dark to where we had the truck spotted so we walked out in the dark - 5 1/2 miles. We borrowed a ramrod, shot the broken ramrod out of the rifle in the morning, loaded up and did it all over again the next day, finally catching up to the deer and finishing him off. I wouldn't dream of doing that today 



















Here is our camp from a combined deer and elk hunt in Colorado (circa 1990?). We didn't kill any deer but we went 4 for 5 on bulls - a good year.


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

Yes, Tag is on the green cord left ear. Wanted a clean pic and fixed it better after. 


2015 rifle opener with grandpa.


----------



## Big Shooter (Jun 24, 2001)

Good stuff!


----------



## GADWALL21 (Feb 23, 2008)




----------



## lumpy0910 (Apr 28, 2011)




----------



## lumpy0910 (Apr 28, 2011)

first squirrel....6 degrees that day!


----------



## CrankyThunder (Feb 11, 2012)

my favorite opening day photo


----------



## fels340 (Nov 9, 2011)

I found this photo going through my mom's stuff after she passed away. This is my grandpa and his buddy hunting in the UP in the 20's. There was an inscription on the back or I would have had no idea who this was. My grandpa died when I was 5. The bodies of these deer are huge.


----------



## Trophy Specialist (Nov 30, 2001)

This is probably my favorite photo taken last fall. This doe was 14 1/2 years old then and was a regular by my camp for all those years. I'm pretty sure she was raised as a fawn by a family down the road a mile away from my camp. She showed up at my camp that next fall as a yearling and every year thereafter. She has not shown up this year though and the neighbors have not seen her either. Looks like she died sometime after last fall. She had a good run though raising may fawns and she even served as my live decoy on many hunts and watched me kill more than one buck without ever spooking from me once.


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

My daughter


----------



## U of M Fan (May 8, 2005)

old graybeard said:


> My daughter
> View attachment 340921


Just like her Daddy!!!


----------



## plugger (Aug 8, 2001)

My Grandson.


----------



## Skibum (Oct 3, 2000)

My best friend on opening day 1985. We were camping with two other buddies and we went 4 for 4 before noon. That was back when you got one buck tag for gun so we were done. The rest of the day was spent around a roaring fire drinking beer and congratulating ourselves as the greatest hunters on earth. Youth LOL! He has some physical challenges now but







I’ll be hunting with him Thursday.


----------



## joe c. (Dec 25, 2010)

sorry i cant resist and it is hunting related since i was driving home from my ohio hunt. its so bad they put them on the comedy channel.


----------



## OnHoPr (Jul 21, 2013)

Well, I don't know if its a favorite, but it can be part of deer huntin in MI. About 6 years ago I was rattlin n gruntin the second week in the nelp trying to get blood on my 835 with slugster barrel. Movement happen to turn my head almost behind me and there was a doe running through the ski mogul terrain, so I whipped around with my old fat arse mid section and drawed down on her with the crosshairs and caught more movement behind her, so I took a snap look to see a pretty decent buck, HORNS, veering off and away that was chasing or following her. After a couple of seconds he came across a 4' window alley and the crosshairs hit beginning front hair and boom around 100 yds. 

I ended up hitting a tree about 85 yds or so just before him, pic 1. I only caught about 3/4" of the tree, but after all the recollection and math was done the slug wind drifted about 2 to 2.5" towards the tree with the winds present.  That's what you get when you get older and start playing with different toys instead of using your deer killing rifle. First one I missed in decades. I think I am getting to old for this stuff. So, I took a pic of my cut shirt tail with an empty package of bologna in my deer hanging / shower shed as tradition states.


----------



## joe c. (Dec 25, 2010)

on serious note here's a recent


----------



## GrizzlyHunter (Jun 17, 2005)

old graybeard said:


> My daughter
> View attachment 340921


That’s “beautiful!”


----------



## Doghouse 5 (Apr 1, 2017)

fels340 said:


> View attachment 340807
> I found this photo going through my mom's stuff after she passed away. This is my grandpa and his buddy hunting in the UP in the 20's. There was an inscription on the back or I would have had no idea who this was. My grandpa died when I was 5. The bodies of these deer are huge.


Those 2 deer's shoulder almost look like a horses shoulder!!!
Compare body sizes to the men in the picture??? 
Absolutely great big bodied deer!!


----------



## Doghouse 5 (Apr 1, 2017)

Trophy Specialist said:


> This is probably my favorite photo taken last fall. This doe was 14 1/2 years old then and was a regular by my camp for all those years. I'm pretty sure she was raised as a fawn by a family down the road a mile away from my camp. She showed up at my camp that next fall as a yearling and every year thereafter. She has not shown up this year though and the neighbors have not seen her either. Looks like she died sometime after last fall. She had a good run though raising may fawns and she even served as my live decoy on many hunts and watched me kill more than one buck without ever spooking from me once.


That's a good story!!!


----------



## andyotto (Sep 11, 2003)

I've tried "liking" as many of these pictures as I could. I'm sure I missed some but they are all awesome. Great mix of distant and recent past photo's. It's really got me excited for tomorrow. Thanks OP


----------



## U of M Fan (May 8, 2005)

Those are pics I took of our pictures in our camp photo album. Good times in the Yoop!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Deskjockey1 (Jul 6, 2017)

Just awesome guys! A picture truly is worth a thousand words, and then some. I might as well leave work now and head to the cabin...not like I'm getting anything done.


----------



## QDMAMAN (Dec 8, 2004)

Pez Gallo and I doubled in Ohio in Dec 2015. The story behind these bucks, but more specifically Chad's, is one for the ages! What a trip and the hits just keep on comin!


----------



## bmoffit (Dec 3, 2007)

Videoed my buddy shooting this one several years ago. By far my most memorable hunt and i wasn’t even the one pulling the trigger r


----------



## Tryin2 (Oct 4, 2012)

sent this one to wife and kids mid October after I heart shot a doe ending a long no killing streak 3 or 4 years due to work and life man o man did it feel good to run an arrow through one again


----------



## Northriver Rabbit (Jun 20, 2016)

Me and my hunting buddy even if it’s only for a half hour at a time.


----------



## Walleyze247 (Mar 20, 2009)

You were not kidding UofM. You do hunt with ZZTop!


----------



## crossneyes (Sep 26, 2005)

This will probably be me again in the morning!


----------



## BoonDog (Feb 21, 2006)

My first buck....










My first buck at my new home.....with my two boys.


----------



## U of M Fan (May 8, 2005)

Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Trout King (May 1, 2002)

My oldest son's first buck. 2017 youth season.


----------



## HUBBHUNTER (Aug 8, 2007)

Pictures of pictures from the good old days.


----------



## HUBBHUNTER (Aug 8, 2007)

More..


----------



## HUBBHUNTER (Aug 8, 2007)

And again..


----------



## knu2xs (Mar 29, 2014)

This one, of my paternal grandparents, is one of my favorites.

The ermine that my grandmother is holding was mounted and is currently upstairs here. The coyote was turned into a felt backed rug type mount that hung on their basement wall up in Mio until the 80's, which is when someone broke in and stole it and a few other mounts. If not for that I would probably have it on one of my walls.

The ermine was shot by my grandfather with, of all things, the Winchester Model 71 (.348 Win.) shown in the photo, which is also upstairs along with my Dad's old Model 71. My Dad gave me his when I was in my teens, which I used for hunting, and the one pictured when I was around 40. My plan is for each one of my two sons to get one someday.

When I was quite young my grandfather introduced me to the term "barked." He said that the ermine was running along a downed tree and he "barked it." He went on to explain that there wouldn't have been anything left if he would have hit it with the .348 so he shot just under it and hit it with the "bark."


----------



## Fish Bone (Aug 9, 2017)




----------



## Fish Bone (Aug 9, 2017)




----------



## Nitro225Optimax (Feb 13, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## crossneyes (Sep 26, 2005)

New photo from yesterday!


----------



## Fish Bone (Aug 9, 2017)




----------



## Nitro225Optimax (Feb 13, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## IceBear55 (Jan 15, 2018)

View attachment 345057


----------



## PWood (Aug 6, 2004)

The view from my favorite, and most productive, blind.








My son's first deer (2006 Hillsdale Co.).








BIG BUCK!








"I'll just close my eyes for a few seconds."








Na na na na na na!


----------



## Tryin2 (Oct 4, 2012)

found this guy last Sunday while paddling out after the morning hunt he was just sitting on the bank while it was snowing I have no clue what he was thinking lol ....easy to catch when they are so cold they can hardly move


----------



## sparky18181 (Apr 17, 2012)

1989 houghton lake. Tent camp


----------



## sparky18181 (Apr 17, 2012)

And I’m proud of every one of those pictures. Can’t wait for muzzy season so we can spend time in camp


----------



## Bucman (Jun 29, 2016)

Best hunting partner ever!


----------



## R-SCOE (Dec 12, 2008)

My sons first hunt and first deer.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## R-SCOE (Dec 12, 2008)

Here is his 4 point









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

sparky18181 said:


> View attachment 345187
> View attachment 345185
> View attachment 345183
> 
> ...


Pretty sure I met that dude. Gave me some valuable advice/info on my boats fire extinguisher. Good man!


----------



## fishinmachine2 (May 7, 2004)

Saskatchewan trip about 12 years ago!


----------



## crossneyes (Sep 26, 2005)

Thanksgiving morning this year. One more thing to be thankful for!


----------



## dewy6068 (Jan 5, 2010)

Here are some pics from my phone from the past couple seasons.


----------



## dewy6068 (Jan 5, 2010)

Some more...


----------



## eyepod (Dec 31, 2010)

A couple of my favorites. Sons first youth hunt buck. Then a flash forward 10 years to his latest buck.


----------



## Boardman Brookies (Dec 20, 2007)

My first buck, 1997. I was 16 and it was a six point. I’ve killed many afterward and each are kind of a hazy memory but I remember every detail of the first.


----------



## zimmzala (Oct 20, 2007)

a couple of my daughter back when she would hunt with me. When she was a teenager, come to find out she didn't really care about the hunting, hence she doesn't do it any longer. She just wanted to spend more time with dad, those were great times. The stand pic she wanted to be in a different tree from me. This was the first time doing that. I think I made it 20 yards away from her when I put my strand up.


----------



## QDMAMAN (Dec 8, 2004)

New favorite!


----------



## remcorebond (Jul 14, 2008)

I took this pic after getting down from my stand a couple of weeks ago. A small 8 point who had been harrassing does a couple hundred yards away decided to Bee line past me. Never wise to my presence. It wasn't the deer i liked about the pic but the perfect color representation of that special time of year.









Sent from my LG-LS998 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Craves (Feb 16, 2010)

These are four of the best Dudes anyone could go to camp with...this is one of our typical nights after the hunt from this year.

Big bonfire, good cigars, a few drinks, and REAL music on the bluetooth speaker. We rarely go to any local bars anymore, and I don't miss it.


----------



## Petronius (Oct 13, 2010)




----------



## Craves (Feb 16, 2010)

My bride with her first buck from 2014.

I was working O.T. that night and told her to go out. I had sent my buddy a couple of texts that evening, and he told me the deer were moving like crazy that night at his lease near Almont, which gave me a funny feeling that the deer would be moving at our place 30+ miles to the east.

I texted my wife to be sharp and that I had a feeling the deer would be moving...she texted back a picture of the buck dead in the plot!

I finished my job, and headed home to get him out of the plot!

It was a great night!


----------



## PunyTrout (Mar 23, 2007)

A couple of puny UP bucks that were from a slide show on Discovering a few weeks ago.


----------



## Trunkslammer (May 22, 2013)

Oooooooooh my gosh. Those are unbelievable. I wonder if those people in the background were only 4ft tall!


----------



## Botiz (Oct 21, 2010)

Fish Bone said:


>


Wow that is an awesome photo!


----------



## crossneyes (Sep 26, 2005)

Some of the view from the blind 11/28/18.


----------



## andyotto (Sep 11, 2003)

Trunkslammer said:


> Oooooooooh my gosh. Those are unbelievable. I wonder if those people in the background were only 4ft tall!


Those are UP Hobbitses.


----------



## DoeMaster (Aug 24, 2012)

My son didn’t want to be in the picture.








This is my all-time favorite. My favorite day of hunting as well.


----------



## vsmorgantown (Jan 16, 2012)

DoeMaster said:


> View attachment 347295
> 
> My son didn’t want to be in the picture.
> View attachment 347297
> ...


The little guys pissed in the first photo because you're the Doemaster and you shot a buck. Both pics are awesome, congrats and the second pic I remember your story of that one well. Great looking family!


----------



## davewcrook (May 10, 2010)

Picture of my dad (RIP) and three bucks he killed one year in Iron river michigan. Don't know the year, but I would guess in the 1950's. Their was about a dozen guys in camp at times know as the Monroe gang.


----------



## 50incher (Aug 23, 2011)

This is probably my favorite minus me, lol....the late season hunt, deep snow over 2' after Christmas and we packed the trails with snow shoes....best friend on the right, born the same day as me and passed away on Thanksgiving day....17 years ago....

Diabetes at age 2 & it took him at 40 yrs old....was his last deer....equally good friend on the left....best friend could hunt with a crossbow way back when, was long over due.... "good old Barnet" spell?…. is what he would say, lol....

3 of us and we all got deer with a bow, made fresh venison stew and celebrated the new year in camp....my deer was the smallest as norm, lol !!….cheers....


----------



## mattawanhunter (Oct 30, 2011)

Great photograph from the Golden era of u p deer hunting!

Thanks for posting!



davewcrook said:


> View attachment 347333
> Picture of my dad (RIP) and three bucks he killed one year in Iron river michigan. Don't know the year, but I would guess in the 1950's. Their was about a dozen guys in camp at times know as the Monroe gang.


----------



## mattawanhunter (Oct 30, 2011)

That's a small group you got there wild thing!

Great picture beefy Buck Pole!



wildthing said:


> View attachment 339959


----------



## mattawanhunter (Oct 30, 2011)

Very nice photos WMU,
Beautiful Bucks as well
Great Memories!


WMU05 said:


> Not a great photo, but only day my dad and I have ever doubled up.
> View attachment 339943
> 
> Me and little me.
> ...


----------



## triplelunger (Dec 21, 2009)

mattawanhunter said:


> Nice sick slaughter brown it's down massacre! Great way to promote the sport of hunting lol!
> 
> Back in the day we had a saying, it was- "he is one sick --- -- - -----!"
> 
> ...


What the hell are you talking about?
Looks like a blast of a doe slaughter!
Respect the animal? I assume they utilized as much of the animals they could.
If you think bloody pictures are icky, you need to find a new forum to visit.


----------



## newaygogeorge (Aug 16, 2006)

my grand-dog loves when grandpa brings a deer home


----------



## newaygogeorge (Aug 16, 2006)

such a good boy
View attachment 347349


----------



## Trunkslammer (May 22, 2013)

mattawanhunter said:


> Nice sick slaughter brown it's down massacre! Great way to promote the sport of hunting lol!
> 
> Back in the day we had a saying, it was- "he is one sick --- -- - -----!"
> 
> ...


Oh my gosh! Looks like a great day firefighter! Antis will be antis I dont care, no swaying there decisions with bloodless tongueless pics of dead deer. And your neighbor sounds like a slob not sure what that had to do with firefighters day of success. I hole heartedly agree with respecting these wonderful big game animals we all love to chase, which i know firefighter did in every way. The rest of your rant is way out in left field.


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

Would be nice to keep this thread positive...


----------



## LabtechLewis (Nov 20, 2008)

andyotto said:


> Dang right it is!
> I’ll tell you though when I first saw your picture I thought we had Siamese bow hunters for a second. Lol


Draw length?


----------



## Plumbgranny (Dec 26, 2010)

andyotto said:


> Dang right it is!
> I’ll tell you though when I first saw your picture I thought we had symese bow hunters for a second. Lol


 Nope, we're not Siamese twins. We were born apart....about 29 years apart. 
However, if I hadn't been doing my spot on impression of OGB right at that second, you'd think we were twins.


----------



## Sam22 (Jan 22, 2003)

joe c. said:


> on serious note here's a recent
> View attachment 341009


Magazine cover! Outstanding Pic


----------



## Sam22 (Jan 22, 2003)

This is one of my favorites that's a little different.... tell me what you guys think.


----------



## bmoffit (Dec 3, 2007)

Not a deer hunting pic but one of my favorites. We made the front page of the Brown City Banner years ago


----------



## snortwheeze (Jul 31, 2012)




----------



## snortwheeze (Jul 31, 2012)

Sam22 said:


> This is one of my favorites that's a little different.... tell me what you guys think.


Love it !


----------



## snortwheeze (Jul 31, 2012)




----------



## vsmorgantown (Jan 16, 2012)

bmoffit said:


> STROHS!!!! Lol. I’m more of a PBR man


I'm more of a both man.


----------



## vsmorgantown (Jan 16, 2012)

LabtechLewis said:


> Great thread! I have lots of favorites, but I enjoy the historical content so I am going that route:
> 
> Iosco County (Little Long Lake area, first season)
> View attachment 347891
> ...


Are you Jim Harbaugh?


----------



## 50incher (Aug 23, 2011)

Big smile right here #228 !!….yeah, I like it !!!....#226 ain't nothing to sneeze at either !!! sorry, lol....outstanding stuff....cheers....


----------



## Waif (Oct 27, 2013)




----------



## Waif (Oct 27, 2013)

Snortwheeze , you need a lift kit...!


----------



## mustang72 (Feb 13, 2005)

My daughter gave me another favorite picture
2011 and 2018
Don't blink....they grow up so fast!




  








0365




__
mustang72


__
Sep 25, 2011


----------



## snortwheeze (Jul 31, 2012)

Waif said:


> Snortwheeze , you need a lift kit...!


When it froze I could get going fast enough let go of my wheels and I'd stay in the "track" !! Wasn't bad at all after that


----------



## snortwheeze (Jul 31, 2012)

"Only" a doe but a hunt I won't ever forget !


----------



## LabtechLewis (Nov 20, 2008)

vsmorgantown said:


> Are you Jim Harbaugh?


:lol::lol:

No, his hair is much darker than mine. Mine seems to have lightened over time. Perhaps the reason that skunk always follows me around on state land.

Similarities? Maybe. I "Still rock my khakis with a cuff and a crease..."


----------



## Fish Bone (Aug 9, 2017)




----------



## bmoffit (Dec 3, 2007)

Fish Bone said:


>


That’s a beautiful photo


----------



## Trout King (May 1, 2002)

My oldest son's first track job with no help.


----------

